# A teaser for Terry...



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Fair enough, it's a DAP.21


----------



## lingo (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks like a Beau


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sure is mate....the Aussie one. This one is being restored at Duxford me think... 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice Jan!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2009)

I say old chap! Spiffing pics what! wouldn't mind some e-mailed copies when you can old chap, easier to save and view!
These will be extremely helpful for most of the interior scracth-building I'll be doing. OK, mine will be a MkVIf nightfighter, but the basics are similar, and I have some schematic and exploded drawings that cover the nightfighter equipment fit.
Excellent work old bean!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Email sent with the required pics old boy....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2009)

I say, jolly decent of you old chap! Thanks awfully what!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Time for some tiffin before grafting...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2009)

Absolutely old boy! Tiffin, a glass of crusted port, then down to work on the Spit XIV and 22!


----------



## imalko (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey, Terry and Jan... I just love when you guys write this way. I can picture you saying that with English accent... 8)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2009)

Fun isn't it Igor? The problem is, Jan's a Swede, living in Glasgow, Scotland - this makes for a very strange 'upper class' English accent in a mix of Swedish, English and broad Glaswegian!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quite old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2009)

See you! Nae wit ah mean, the noo old chap!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2009)

Aye!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds like they have had more than their fair share to drink!....?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2009)

Haven'y had a drop since my Brother's wedding anniversary old boy! No, I tell a lie - I had a couple of glasses of wine last weekend!


----------



## FatMart (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Lucky, nice pictures. I didn't realise that Airfix supplied the gunners canopies for the real thing! Perhaps you may suggest to the restorers that they get a bucket of Klear/ Future and some 6 inch paintbrushes and give them a coat or two?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 18, 2009)

Great stuff Jan. Can't beat an Aussie Beau 8)


----------

